# Wanted - XXs or Smll XS Road Bike



## TomSaunders (14 Apr 2009)

Hi!
My son is 12 and quite small built. We want to do some road riding in June. I can't afford a lot of money so would be prepared to rent a bike or to buy if at a really good price.
We live in Sussex in the UK.
All responses very warmly welcomed.
Tom


----------

